# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  A WIP map of an ancient city

## Arcturox

This was made as an opener map for a D&D campaign I ran a while back. It's depicting Emarkos vi Artura, a city from the distant past where an immortal empress named Artura once ruled. The campaign had the players as newly hired guards for an archaeology firm that was looking for the ruins of the city beneath the surface.

This was done in pencil and fine-point sharpie, with a cutout image in the bottom left depicting the central pinnacle/palace complex of the city which was raised by Arturan geo-mages. Probably never going to give this a more finished pass, but it is a little on the sketch side so I'm marking it WIP.

----------


## Sturch

Really like the concept and the cutout looks great!

----------


## Bindusara

I like it too. I think i'll take this idea for my RPG campaign!

----------

